# Update on super sport seats for S3



## STLsepangS3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello everyone. I am the new owner (almost, it's on order) of a 2015 Audi S3 prestige with 19" wheels, Sepang blue with all black seats. I bought my wife an A3 this year and we love it. I almost pulled the trigger on getting an SQ5 but right at the last minute, I drove the S3 and I was absolutely blown away. I have driven every single car brand made (probably), and this is one of the only times where I was begging the dealership to let me sign on the dotted line. Lol. 

There are some of you, like me, very interested in the extended leather package and the super sport seats that don't seem to be available even though Audi as them in one of the catalogs for the S3 as well as having it in the actual cars that they show at the car shows. There have been reports going back-and-forth saying yes it will be available late in 2014 and then it never came out and then they said it would be that in the first two weeks of 2015 it would be available. I know some of you have been waiting for this before ordering your S3 because you didn't want to miss out on this package. 

I spoke to Audi directly and they have been getting back to me numerous times digging deeper into this problem for the past few days. This is directly from Audi headquarters. Not just someone at the dealership. This was their response to me. 

After further review, the Front S sport seats with S3 embossing & extended leather package will be available early next year. I am waiting for our Product Support department to provide information regarding the availability of all-weather floors mats and cargo mat for the 2015 Audi S3. 

I also had requested the availability of all weather floor mats and cargo mat for the S3. I have them for my wife's A3 and they are great. 

I hope this helps some of you with the same questions that I have had lately. Let me know if you have any questions about this


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

I've had the same conversation with AoA and am being told Q1 this year.


----------



## STLsepangS3 (Jan 10, 2015)

I just got the email today. I wish they would have specifically said 2016 or 2015. I would think that when they say "next year" that they realize 2015 just started so that means 2016!! That just seems way too far off to me but who knows. This thread might just cause more confusion than help. Sorry guys


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDgg 

the want is strong 

or not golfr ?


----------



## chris55 (Jan 7, 2015)

Also note the response said 'Front S sport seats.' Makes me wonder if the back seats get the same treatment...


----------



## Snowdude (Dec 16, 2014)

Front seat Super Sport seats Audi A3



Backseat. 

This is my Audi A3 2.0 TDI ...if you can order the seat I would recommend them...they are perfect.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

can some one @ detroit ask audi usa about this ?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

T1no said:


> can some one @ detroit ask audi usa about this ?


Audi of America is headquartered out of Herdon, VA.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

T1no said:


> can some one @ detroit ask audi usa about this ?


We are planning on going this Thursday, that's the first thing I am going to try and find out. We are hoping there is an S3 there with the SS seats. I was just looking at the forum NAIAS gallery and didn't see an S3. But I think the focus is on new reveals.


----------



## volkswagen04 (Aug 11, 2009)

jpkeyzer said:


> Audi of America is headquartered out of Herdon, VA.


Duh! He is referring to the auto show.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Alloy07 said:


> We are planning on going this Thursday, that's the first thing I am going to try and find out. We are hoping there is an S3 there with the SS seats. I was just looking at the forum NAIAS gallery and didn't see an S3. But I think the focus is on new reveals.


You need to make sure the reps you speak to are actual AoA officials and not one of the contract promoters hired for the event. Those will rarely have details beyond just asking you for your e-mail address so they can send a PDF brochure link to you.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Alloy07 said:


> We are planning on going this Thursday, that's the first thing I am going to try and find out. We are hoping there is an S3 there with the SS seats. I was just looking at the forum NAIAS gallery and didn't see an S3. But I think the focus is on new reveals.


there is a euro spec a3 TDI with a super sport seats based on the fourtitude gallery. but good luck!!!!:beer:


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

volkswagen04 said:


> Duh! He is referring to the auto show.


Oops - got it - let us know what you guys find out!


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the tips ! We have had a deposit on an S3,waiting for what seems like forever on the SS seats . So trying to find out something is a top priority. 

We are going this Thursday on one of the preview days so hopefully someone from Audi will be able to provide some info on the SS availability . Also going to ask about black optics . Figure it doesn't hurt to ask !


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

You're guys most probably going to receive vague and generic answers from them. They want to sell their cars now, no company in the world wants their potential customers wait for future options. I am also waiting for the SS seats and CarPlay to become available before placing my order. But I still hope something more specific will come along. Please keep us updated.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

Great info. The next time you talk to them can you ask about any more details on the "hinted" S3 manual transmission? After 20 years of Audi ownership, I really don't want to leave for that new Golf R 6 speed manual but it is the exact same powertrain as the S3 and it is a manual....

Thanks


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Audi of Americas customer relations and they looked in the order system. She said it the option is definitely coming. There was delay. Right now it is slated to show up on order sheets in April/May time frame. The diamond stitching will be on the front and rear seats. No estimated cost of the option was in the system yet. If you would like to call and verify yourself, you can reach them at (800) 822-2834.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

twenzel said:


> I just got off the phone with Audi of Americas customer relations and they looked in the order system. She said it the option is definitely coming. There was delay. Right now it is slated to show up on order sheets in April/May time frame. The diamond stitching will be on the front and rear seats. No estimated cost of the option was in the system yet. If you would like to call and verify yourself, you can reach them at (800) 822-2834.


also i got this email from Audi

Thank you for your continue patience. I wanted to follow up with you in regard to your interest in the diamond stitched seats for the 2015 Audi S3. I have researched your request internally and this stitching should be available sometime in Spring/Summer 2015.


----------



## chris55 (Jan 7, 2015)

More delays with quasi-answers... I give up:bs:


----------



## WhyFly (Sep 30, 2007)

I called that number and spoke to an Audi agent and the response was no manual and no sport seats at this time. Both would require crash testing approvals to pass the US regulation and Audi does not have any immediate plans. I have a 2015 S3 slated for European delivery at the end of April and wanted these seats. It seems that will not happen for my model year.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Just got back from the Detroit Auto Show. We were disappointed as Audi did not have an S3 at the show. They had all the other " S " models in Misano Red Pearl but no S3. We talked to a " Product Specialist " he said " sorry no S3 at the show ". I asked about the SS seat option and he replied " very nice seats, they should be available this summer " I asked if that would mean a 2016 and he responded " the model years usually change in July ".

I asked about the chance of a manual S3 and he said " no " "not going to happen ". Got the impression that they only want to talk about what's currently available. We are waiting for SS seats and hopefully black optics and we were looking forward to possibly getting some info at the show. About the only thing that I came away with is that I like Misano Red and especially Misano with black optics.


----------



## chris55 (Jan 7, 2015)

At this point I'm getting Misano with red/black seats or backing out completely. I'm not upset that AoA is delaying the super seats for US crash test reasons. I'm upset that they've been advertising the seats for months even though they don't exist. Seems to be false advertising...


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Alloy07 said:


> Just got back from the Detroit Auto Show. We were disappointed as Audi did not have an S3 at the show. They had all the other " S " models in Misano Red Pearl but no S3. We talked to a " Product Specialist " he said " sorry no S3 at the show ". I asked about the SS seat option and he replied " very nice seats, they should be available this summer " I asked if that would mean a 2016 and he responded " the model years usually change in July ".
> 
> I asked about the chance of a manual S3 and he said " no " "not going to happen ". Got the impression that they only want to talk about what's currently available. We are waiting for SS seats and hopefully black optics and we were looking forward to possibly getting some info at the show. About the only thing that I came away with is that I like Misano Red and especially Misano with black optics.


So we wait till summer. What is Audi's definition of summer? December 2015?


----------

